# Venison Backstraps (Super-Tender & Tasty)



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2018)

*Venison Backstraps (Super-Tender & Tasty)*



I Finally got some Deer Backstraps to try in my Sous Vide Supreme.

I usually make Venison Dried Beef with Backstrap, but I told my Son I was going to do some in my SV, and if that’s a flop, I’ll Cure & Smoke the rest.
It looks like all of this batch will be going through the SV. This stuff is Awesome. I’m gonna have to invite the Kid up for Supper, so he understands why. He was rooting for the SV Backstrap to be a Flop, so I’d be making the Venison Dried Beef with the rest of this Backstrap.

So when my Son brought these Backstraps up to my house, I cut them into SV Bagging Size, rinsed them good, patted them Dry, and seasoned them.
Worcestershire Powder, CBP, Onion Powder, and Garlic Powder, then bagged two pieces in each bag, Double Sealed, and into the freezer.

Then after we finally used up all the potted foods our DIL brought us while Mrs Bear was laid up, it was time to give a pack of this stuff a try.

Meanwhile I did a lot of research on Venison Backstraps & Steaks in the SV, and planned my Attack.
So Into the Sous Vide it went at 8 AM at 134°.
Then at 4 PM I removed it, Dried it, and sliced it.
Mrs Bear added some Roasted Red Taters, and some Green Beans to the plates.

It was Awesome—Plenty Tasty, Juicy, and Tender.  Even Mrs Bear liked it. So 8 hours of 134° was just right for these Venison Backstraps.

Then the next morning I ate some more slices with my Morning Eggs, and finished up the leftover Roasted Reds.

I still got plenty for tonight’s Supper!!!

Bear


Cut to size & Cleaned up, ready for seasoning & bagging:







One pair of pieces, seasoned & Vacuum Sealed:






In the rack & ready for a nice warm bath:






Slicing for Supper:






Bear's first helping of Venison Backstrap, Roasted Reds, and Green Beans:






A container of Leftover Slices:






Next Day's Breakfast of Two Eggs, Sliced Backstrap, and the Leftover Roasted Reds:


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks good Bear


----------



## oddegan (Jan 16, 2018)

Dinner plate looks good but the steak, eggs, and taters for breakfast looks like the best breakfast ever. WOW!


----------



## gary s (Jan 16, 2018)

Home run both times  looks great !

Gary


----------



## McCann519 (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks delicious Bear! Nicely done!!


----------



## weedeater (Jan 16, 2018)

Well Bear it looks like you have done it again. Great looking meal!!  Like! 

Weedeater


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2018)

As usual, it looks delicious!
Nice job!
Al


----------



## tallbm (Jan 16, 2018)

That looks awesome!
You guys are so trying to tempt me into doing SV.  I'll put it on the list right after UMAI cured sausages in the future.  I gotta get more space for more toys hahaha :)


----------



## Fade2Blacc (Jan 16, 2018)

Bear with the win. Knocked dinner and breakfast out the park. Amazingly done brother.

-Joe


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2018)

gary s said:


> Home run both times  looks great !
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 16, 2018)

oddegan said:


> Dinner plate looks good but the steak, eggs, and taters for breakfast looks like the best breakfast ever. WOW!



Thank You!!
Bear




McCann519 said:


> Looks delicious Bear! Nicely done!!



Thank You!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## weev (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow Bear that looks awesome I believe I will be looking into a purchase soon


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 17, 2018)

Bear, Another great post of some excellent food !


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2018)

weedeater said:


> Well Bear it looks like you have done it again. Great looking meal!!  Like!
> 
> Weedeater



Thank You Weedeater!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear




smokinal said:


> As usual, it looks delicious!
> Nice job!
> Al



Thanks Al !!
And for the Like too.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2018)

tallbm said:


> That looks awesome!
> You guys are so trying to tempt me into doing SV.  I'll put it on the list right after UMAI cured sausages in the future.  I gotta get more space for more toys hahaha :)




Thank You Tall,
I know what you mean about room. Our last move was from a 2900 Sq Ft rancher with a huge kitchen, to a 1500 Sq Ft house with a Kitchen about 1/3 as big.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 17, 2018)

Fade2Blacc said:


> Bear with the win. Knocked dinner and breakfast out the park. Amazingly done brother.
> 
> -Joe




Thank You Neighbor Joe!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2018)

weev said:


> Wow Bear that looks awesome I believe I will be looking into a purchase soon




Thank You Weev!!
You wouldn't regret it.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## xray (Jan 18, 2018)

Looks good, Bear! Long time since I had a backstrap.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Bear, Another great post of some excellent food !



Thank You CM !!!
Appreciate the "Like".

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2018)

xray said:


> Looks good, Bear! Long time since I had a backstrap.




Thank You Xray!!
Long time no see!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 18, 2018)

hank2000 said:


> Looks good Bear




Thanks Hank!!

Bear


----------



## SonnyE (Jan 19, 2018)

Venison always reminds me of my years in Wyoming.
We practically lived on Deer and Antelope after the first year.
Looks Deelicious, Bear! :D


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 19, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> Venison always reminds me of my years in Wyoming.
> We practically lived on Deer and Antelope after the first year.
> Looks Deelicious, Bear! :D




Thank You Sonny!!
And Thanks for the Like>

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 5, 2018)

Now that is one heck of a SV cook Bear!  Very nice.  We have done deer steaks SV, but not backstrap...  But I'm thinkin that is about to change.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 5, 2018)

waterinholebrew said:


> Now that is one heck of a SV cook Bear!  Very nice.  We have done deer steaks SV, but not backstrap...  But I'm thinkin that is about to change.




Thank You Justin!!
Yup--These were Great !!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------

